# Dollar store hand and foot for $9 "What a bargain"



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was looking at Halloween props on Ebay and I came across this dollar store hand and foot for six dollars more than what you would pay for them. LOL..I wander if this seller actually has buyers????
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEVERED-BLOODY-...1c0c2b32db&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_796wt_1165

Sorry just realized no ebay ads on this section. Could you please place this thread in the proper place or just delete it. Thanks!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I hear ya! I was on there last night and saw a seller posting TOXIC signs from Dollar Tree. One sign, thin foam, for $9.99 each. She put them in a stack so it looks like you'll get a few, but I emailed just to see and they are sold as one sign only. What a rip off some people are!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You should see some of the stuff they try to get away with on ebay. It truelly boogles the mind.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those potion bottle labels from last year were being sold for 5.99 last year A PIECE.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

As the saying goes, "There's a sucker born every minute". You'd think in the age of Google people would do a little research to find better deals.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the good deals from ebay were from years gone by. Still, I'm sure there's a lot of folks that think ebay is still the best way to go.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can still find good deals on Ebay, but often you can find better prices elsewhere. Also it's easy to get in a bidding frenzy on an item you want and end up paying too much.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I use e-bay all the time, but for things that you can't get elsewhere. Stuff that is out of print, or discontinued. I have aquired a large collection of Easton Press leather bound books that were no longer being offered by the publisher, many at better than the original asking price. Some of the more popular titles I paid more, but still, they are no longer being published. You can also find one of a kind items, offered by small scale crafts people, who can't afford to run an actual store front or website. If you stick to the price you are willing to pay, are patient and shop around a bit, you can do pretty well.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

jaege said:


> I use e-bay all the time, but for things that you can't get elsewhere. Stuff that is out of print, or discontinued. I have aquired a large collection of Easton Press leather bound books that were no longer being offered by the publisher, many at better than the original asking price. Some of the more popular titles I paid more, but still, they are no longer being published. You can also find one of a kind items, offered by small scale crafts people, who can't afford to run an actual store front or website. If you stick to the price you are willing to pay, are patient and shop around a bit, you can do pretty well.


Yes I agree. You have to know about the item you are purchasing. I use Ebay from time to time and sometimes you can get good deals and original items.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like someone actually bought it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess his bidders don't go to the dollar store.http://shop.ebay.com/somewhereunderthemoon/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

HAHAAHAHAHAH how about the specially 'treated cloth' that reacts under UV light. Looks just like the cheese cloth I dipped in laundry detergent.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

One seller is pre selling the new micheal myers prop for alot more than what you can buy it from spirit.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You see a lot of that on ebay. People buy Dollar TRee items then sell them for a lot more. 
Some people don't have Dollar Trees near them so for them it wouldn't matter.

As far as mark-up goes..... the item is worth what a person is willing to pay for it.

I see a lot of animatronics that have been in the dept. stores selling online for a couple hundred more, which is why I always do research before purchasing.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I also cannot believe the prices some of these people put on these items. Understandably, people want to make money, but most of them are ridiculous. One time I actually sent an e-Bay seller a note about the inflated price, but they never responded. Sometimes they will let the item go for a decent price, but then jack up the shipping costs.


----------

